# Infinity EMIT-N Tweeters



## HokieMike (Jul 11, 2010)

One pair of vintage 1990s Infinity EMIT N Tweeters - these are the real deal made in Japan EMITs that Infinity was famous for!

Includes flush mounting cups and original pigtail wires

In good working condition

Sold as-is

A great buy for the car audiophile or collector!



Infinity EMIT-N Car Tweeters - Pair | eBay


----------

